# For new Dendroboard members



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hopefully this will attract the attention of newer members who do not know what is meant by the MADS meet....please check it out and think about attending...wonderful conversation--see other people's vivariums...etc. people usually bring stuff for sale....and you get an opportunity to meet the people behind the screen names...

The MADS meet is coming up THIS Saturday...please refer to the original thread that is up....


----------

